# South eastern Idaho



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Made a trip to the cabin Sat night to get the lawn mowed. Got it done in a hurry Sat night & finished it off Sunday morning(About 5 acres with grass 3 feet high :x  ), so it gave me the rest of Today to myself. Got some pretty cool pics. If you havent been in the area(especially if you are a hunter or fisherman) Your missing out. Did lots of fishing & just a little relaxing!!!! 

Chesterfield Reservoir

















Thor decides to make a graceful entrance :lol: 








Retriever fever









24 Mile reservoir
















Fish on for some lucky SOB :lol: 









Fished a small portion of the Portneuf River, The rain was perfect for the hot day  

































THor was anxiously waiting for another fish

















Then ended the day with a drive up Pebble Creek Canyon

































Wild flowers were out in full bloom everywhere

























After the sun started setting, There wasnt much light, so I decided to call it a day & head for home. Only caught 7 fish all day, But I dont mind. Beats sitting on the couch watching baseball :? :shock:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Great Pictorial!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

I dunno steve... I dont see any pics of fish, are you sure you really caught some? _(O)_


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> I dunno steve... I dont see any pics of fish, are you sure you really caught some? _(O)_


Ya, caught 5 cookie cutter browns on the river(pics at home, Ill post tonight) Caught 1 bow at 24 mile res (about 15 inches) I lost probrably the 2nd biggest fish ive ever caught trying to pull up on shore. :x The big boy was about 28-30 inches & anywhere from about 7-9 lbs. Caught him on a swimming fly jig thing from the dam. Theyre in there, But apparently few & far between as it is easily the biggest I have seen from there. About 5 years ago my pops caught a 5 lb bow about 25 inches.!!

Unlike you, I REALLY DO CATCH FISH :lol: . THE SWIMMING PENIS JIG STRIKES AGAIN!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## fish4me (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks like a pretty area.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow that is some awesome country there I really miss home now thanks alot for that post !


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Greenguy88 said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno steve... I dont see any pics of fish, are you sure you really caught some? _(O)_
> ...


LOL! Ill believe it when I see the pics! :roll: :mrgreen: No really though, I think the swimming jig really does get the bigger fish, too bad that one came off!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Stevo- how close were you to Soda Springs?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> Hey Stevo- how close were you to Soda Springs?


Thes lakes are only about 35 miles or so from Soda Springs. There is a turn off right after you go through Lava Hotsprings that will take you along a highway with qiute a few pull offs. The portneuf river follows that road & Pebble creek canyon is on one of the turn offs from that road. there is a really nice camp ground at the top of that canyon. The lakes are actually between Lava and Soda, About 13 miles north of a town called Bancroft. If you follow a road called Kelly Toponce road, It will take you right by the turn offs for those lakes. Its some cool country. On that road you will go through a old historical town called Chesterfield, I think it was founded back in the early 1800's sometime, They are restoring alot of the buildings.


----------

